# Bullet Proof Bra



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Detroit woman's underwire bra deflects bullet*

DETROIT - The metal underwire in a Detroit woman's bra was credited with deflecting a bullet fired at her during a break-in at a neighbor's home. Detroit police Officer Leon Rahmaan said the 57-year-old woman apparently looked out her window Tuesday when one of three men fired the shot.

He said the slug smashed through her window pane before hitting the bra's underwire. It did not penetrate her skin.

Police said she may have gone to the window after a burglar alarm at the house next door sounded. Her neighbor was not at home at the time.

The suspects drove away after the shooting.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090422/ap_on_fe_st/odd_bullet_stopping_bra


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Geeesh! Even Wonderwoman would be jealous. She only had bullet proof wristbands!

Zhur


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

now victorias secret is going to rethink their wireless bra line.

:buttkick:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Geeesh! Even Wonderwoman would be jealous. She only had bullet proof wristbands!
> Zhur


WonderWoman has retired, and has been replaced. The new feminine superhero is *WonderBra*!
(Her opponent, the most evil nemesis ever, is _Thong_!)
:smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

of a 57 yr. old Detroit woman? I'll pass.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

yea, but for curiosity sake.... think about the size that underwire must have been?!:anim_lol:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm, maybe I need to consider buying bras with underwires from here on out.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> yea, but for curiosity sake.... think about the size that underwire must have been?!:anim_lol:


Extreme volume and quality seldom go together when rating subject items.

I agree with MLB and will pass on pic's this time. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to be Mr. Fun-Suck, but I wonder if going through the window took away enough of the velocity so that the bra-wire deflected the round? I can't imagine that an underwire would be enough to deflect a bullet fired at a closer range with no impediments.

A good little anecdote though. It saved her from being another victim of senseless scumbaggery.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

TOF said:


> Extreme volume and quality seldom go together when rating subject items.
> 
> I agree with MLB and will pass on pic's this time. :mrgreen:
> 
> tumbleweed


I completely agree! It was a joke


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> Extreme volume and quality seldom go together when rating subject items.
> 
> I agree with MLB and will pass on pic's this time. :mrgreen:
> 
> tumbleweed


+1...me too.:anim_lol:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> yea, but for curiosity sake.... think about the size that underwire must have been?!:anim_lol:


Eggzachary! 



> of a 57 yr. old Detroit woman? I'll pass.


That's what photo-chop is fer. Use the 'crop' feature and post 'em up! :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, how do you guys know she isn't hot? Just because she's 57? Please!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

any woman that's attractive, and 57, would have got the hell out of Detroit...... years ago!

...sorry if you live in Detroit. I hear its beautiful this time of year


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I believe it wasn't the under wire but just a "hard hearted woman"


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I believe it wasn't the under wire but just a "hard hearted woman"


Then I should probably live forever. LOL!


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

a long long time ago i was watching court tv or something like that and heard a story about one of the plastic hair clips girls use (the big ones i think) and it deflected a bullet, it still hit her, but it was deflected enough to not kill her, if i remember right, she and 3 of her friends were abducted, the others were killed execution style, the clip was the only thing that saved her.

hard to believe something like that would deflect a bullet, same thing with an underwire!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

SuckLead, thats a pretty good avatar!:anim_lol: I have that picture as my desktop background


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> SuckLead, thats a pretty good avatar!:anim_lol: ...


Oh, is that the woman in question?

Then please, by all means, let's see some pictures!


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

All right, you made me do it.......57 year old woman..............

She will be 57 next month. 4 daughters and 6 grandkids.

My lovely and longsuffering wife. Not from Detroit though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!
Please tell your wife that she looks quite young, for a 40-year-old.
I hope that she has something equally nice to look at.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

She will be 57 next month. She is a fitness instructor
I wish I looked as good as she does at her age.


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

http://optimistworld.com/Articles.aspx?id=1fa83287-5014-4b2b-b601-cdd6f51a1118&style=news

There's actually a bulletproof bra.

Now all we need is some bulletproof thongs.


----------

